# George Washington's incredible hair routine.....



## LynnD (Jun 11, 2015)

http://mentalfloss.com/article/64959/george-washingtons-incredible-hair-routine


I always just thought it was a wig!


----------



## RadishRose (Jun 11, 2015)

Me too! He was quite the stylish gentleman, even had wooden teeth


----------



## Falcon (Jun 11, 2015)

Geeze,  Even a mullet takes less time and work.  He should have had a crew cut
and get on with presidential business.


----------



## LynnD (Jun 11, 2015)

And the fashion and clothes for men back then also took a lot of time, I'm sure!!


----------



## AZ Jim (Jun 11, 2015)

Today they would be looked upon as sissies.


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 11, 2015)

What is a sissy? I don't think we have them in Canuckistan. Lol.


----------



## AZ Jim (Jun 11, 2015)

Shalimar said:


> What is a sissy? I don't think we have them in Canuckistan. Lol.



I guarantee you have them there too.


----------



## Cookie (Jun 11, 2015)

They're not called sissies anymore I believe, Jim, there is a new breed in town called the Metrosexual.  

You might be "metrosexual" if: 

1.  You just can't walk past a Banana Republic store without making a purchase. 

2.  You own 20 pairs of shoes, half a dozen pairs of sunglasses, just as many watches and you carry a man-purse. 

3.  You see a stylist instead of a barber, because barbers don't do highlights. 

4.  You can make her lamb shanks and risotto for dinner and Eggs Benedict for breakfast... all from scratch. 

5.  You only wear Calvin Klein boxer-briefs. 

6.  You shave more than just your face.  You also exfoliate and moisturize. 

7.  You would never, ever own a pickup truck. 

8.  You can't imagine a day without hair styling products. 

9.  You'd rather drink wine than beer...  but you'll find out what estate and vintage first. 

10.  Despite being flattered (even proud) that gay guys hit on you,  you still find the thought of actually getting intimate with another man  truly repulsive. 

  "Some people think he's gay, but he's actually metrosexual."


----------



## LynnD (Jun 11, 2015)

We do have those, Cookie!


----------



## AZ Jim (Jun 11, 2015)

Cookie said:


> They're not called sissies anymore I believe, Jim, there is a new breed in town called the Metrosexual.
> 
> You might be "metrosexual" if:
> 
> ...



Well, I guess I am more the caveman, rowdy kind of guy.


----------



## Falcon (Jun 11, 2015)

If that's the case, then call me  "Ruralsexual".


----------



## Meanderer (Jun 12, 2015)

He was an early Donald Trump!


----------

